#   -57   8.7
?

     2 ,       


  -      ?

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------

,   ...

----------


## -

> ?


  -57   ,  -,     .
-,           
        .
       .
    ,     .




> -      ?


  - 10      ,    ,
     .

----------


## ANRy

> -57   8.7





> - 10      ,    ,      .


     .
   :  "   "  "-8"         "- 10"? , ,          (    "" )?    ,   " 8",       ? , ,   ,       " 10",   - .

----------


## -

,      
- 8  - 10.
     .

       10  ,     ,
   8,        ,         8.
,      ,     .
     10 .
 10    ,          .

        - 10,
       .
   ,   !
   ,          "",
     , ,    -.
   ,    ,      
    !
   (Word)   (Excel)    !
   ?

----------


## -

.

    ""    ,     ,
  ,     !
   , -,      ,
     .
    -    , ,    .
      ,         !
  ,     -,     !

       ,         !
      !
-,      ,    !
    -    19 .
  !
  !

----------


## Svetishe

,      1993      ,    2000        ,   ,  .     ,         . ,      10.

----------


## -

> ,      1993      ,    2000        ,   ,


    . ,      ,   .
    ,  ?




> 


 ,       ,    .
     ,     .




> ,      10.


  ,     ,     ?
 -     ?
    ?
    - ,   ,      .
     ,        .
         .
  - !

----------


## Svetishe

.   "   ?"   "      ". 



> . ,      ,   .
>     ,  ?


       .
    ,      .      4         .
   ,   ""            ,   - . 
     ,    ,     ,       .
 ,         ,     .
       ,     .


> ,     ,     ?


               ,      .  ,         ,       .

----------


## -

> "   ?"   "      "


    .
       "     ?" 




> 


 ,    ,       (   )
         .




> ,


 ,     ,         ,
,        ,       .
  ,       ,        .
,                .
      .




> ,   ""


 ,       ,   ,   - ,   .



> ,   -


" " -    -         ,
   ,     .



> ,


  ""    ,         ,
   ,    ..
,   ""   ""  -     
      ,       .




> ,         ,


      (-,      ),         .
http://www.ib.ru/forum
 ,     ,          (, -  ..),     ...
_[censored]_



> ,


        .    -       ,
          .




> ,


  ,      .




> ,         ,       .


   -   ,
     .

----------

*Svetishe*,         !! 
 10. 
   -  .     ,       --10.             .(        5 )  .     ,       - -10.   .
      ,    ,  .  .
,          .          .   .     ,   ,     -- 8,      !   ,      . 
   ,     . ,    ,    - 10(  )       .       ( , )         - -8.
   . .    .  :Smilie: 

.S  ,,    ,       --10 (       10  )  :Smilie:

----------


## Svetishe

*-*,    ,    ,       ,    10 ,  ,    " "   .
**,       .        10  -     ,             .

----------


## -

> *-*,    ,    ,       ,    10 ,  ,    " "


       .
         ,   ...
  ,           ...

http://www.ib.ru/forum/
http://forum.klerk.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=151


         ?
 ,    !
     ...

----------


## Svetishe

,    . 
      ,      .   ,     .   ,   10-.

----------


## .

> .
>          ,   ...
>   ,           ...


 ,  ,             :Smilie:

----------

> 10  -     ,             .


     ... :Smilie:  .
     .      (   ),        .       ...      ...   :Frown: 
 :Smilie:   8   10  :yes:   ,        ,  .       .   
   ,      10. :Smilie:   :yes:

----------


## -

> ,


  -        !
  ,      15    ...
           ?
 ,    ,                -  ,    .
-,           ...
  ,  ,  ?
            !




> ,


   !




> ,


    ,  !




> ,   10-.


 ,    -    !




> ,


   ,      ,       ,       .
    -       !
   !
  ...




> .


 .   .    !




> ,      10.


 ,   ,        .

----------


## .

*-*,            ,    ,       !
   ,             ,    .      


> 


 ,    ,               -       !     .       ,      :Frown:

----------

> ,    ,       ,    10 ,  ,    " "   .


  :Smilie:

----------


## -

> 


   !
    .




> ,


!        ,          .




> !


 -   !




> 


, ,      .
    .
         .




> !


    ...
       ,
           .




> ,


     ,  ,   - .
    ,     ...




> 


  ?  -  ?
  .




> -      ?


.  - ,  - !
    -    ...

----------


## .

*-*,  -   .            .          . 
   ,       ,    , -,        :Wink:    ,  ?
:  -    . ,    ?  :Smilie:

----------

> .  ,  !
>     -    ...


.   .

*:     ,    -     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

> ,    ?


- , -, P.S.




> .


 !




> 


   !




> -


 ,  ,     !
    ,  -  - ,   - ,
       ,      ,
   ,     -   ...
     ,       .
 ,    -        ...

----------

